# Just for a laugh.... I did this



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2010)

As we all know - the Tempbot avatar looks like this





But for a laugh I wondered what it'll look like with the 'proper' GBATemp icon (You know - the one right @ the top of the the site)

So here it is - what do you think ??


----------



## EpicJungle (Oct 3, 2010)

LOL it looks mental


----------



## Mantis41 (Oct 3, 2010)

You could start a new trend with this.

Red Dead Tempy.


----------



## CannonFoddr (Oct 3, 2010)

What you mean something like.....

The Tempernator


----------



## Juanmatron (Oct 3, 2010)

_He going to put his weapon in your ass_​


----------



## boof222 (Oct 4, 2010)

Win thread is win!
All of these are awesome.


----------



## yuyuyup (Oct 4, 2010)

god damn I hate the gbatemp head


----------



## Ethevion (Oct 4, 2010)

Haha, that's hilarious.


----------

